# Templer:)



## Kalikas (21. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde sehr gernen nen Tank spielen...habe voll Bock drauf und schon angefangen,allerdings, stelle ich mir die Frage wie er imPvP so klar kommt? Klar er hält viel aus und ich denke mal nen Assa und Gladi kann kaum was machen, aber wie sieht es so gegen andere Klassen aus. Zauberer stell eich mir persöhnlich sau schwer vor und Jäger auch.

Level sollte man lieber in Gruppe oder? bis ich ein Mob down habe,naja^^, mit meinen Sorc. ging es Solo super.


----------



## Sin (21. November 2009)

Naja, Templer sind im PVP schwer tot zu kriegen, einfach weil sie extrem viel HP und Def haben. Dafür machen sie aber auch weniger schaden. Das Hauptproblem ist eigentlich für mich als Kantor, dass wenn ich den Templer auf 20% habe, er einfach abhauen kann ohne dass ich was gegen machen kann.

Im allgemeinen wird der Templer im Gruppenpvp aber ignoriert. Die DDs zerschnetzeln lieber den Kantor/Kleriker und der Templer ist dann last man standing sozusagen.


----------



## Kalikas (21. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja, Templer sind im PVP schwer tot zu kriegen, einfach weil sie extrem viel HP und Def haben. Dafür machen sie aber auch weniger schaden. Das Hauptproblem ist eigentlich für mich als Kantor, dass wenn ich den Templer auf 20% habe, er einfach abhauen kann ohne dass ich was gegen machen kann.
> 
> Im allgemeinen wird der Templer im Gruppenpvp aber ignoriert. Die DDs zerschnetzeln lieber den Kantor/Kleriker und der Templer ist dann last man standing sozusagen.



kriegst man denn welche tot? weil er macht ja kaum dmg?

Für Pve wären ja Parrieren udn Schildblock nice, und PvP was da sockeln? TP Nur?


----------



## Sin (21. November 2009)

Als Templer würd sich TP schon lohnen, denn Parrieren und Blocken hilft nur gegen Nahkämpfer, TP bringt auch was gegen Magieklassen.


----------



## Cerom (21. November 2009)

Parieren lohnt sich für den Templer eher nicht. Außer man möchte mit Zweihandwaffe kämpfen. Ansonsten wäre im PVE Schildabwehr (blocken) und Leben besser. Schildabwehr weil  sehr viele Fähigkeiten erst nach einem erfolgten Blocken ausgelöst werden. Was auch erklärt warum man einen Templer besser  als letzten einer Gruppe bekämpft. Ein Templer haut erst richtig gut zu wenn er blocken kann. Wobei allerdings sein heranziehen den Gegner gewaltig ärgern kann.

Ansonsten denke ich, vor allem für PVP, das Treffsicherheit mehr bringt als +kritisch. Was man nicht trifft kann auch nicht kritisch treffen.


----------



## Phant0m (21. November 2009)

fürs lvln als templer is crit ganz nützlich
ich hab ne mischung aus tp, block und crit.
im pvp werd ich später mehr auf tp, block und magiewiederstand gehen. unter lvl 40 is es definitiv sehr schwer gegen ranged dds, später solll es wohl einfacher werden.
assas und gladis sind gefundenes fressen, die kannst mit leichtigkeit umhauen =)


----------



## Kalikas (21. November 2009)

gut Klingt schon gut. Ich werde dann mal weiter leveln, der Tankmangel auf unseren Server ist ja abnorm^^


----------



## OldboyX (21. November 2009)

Fürs PVP wirst du später auf einen bestimmten Treffsicherheitswert achten müssen und dann wohl auf crit und phys. attack setzen einfach um den maximalen schaden zu fahren.

Magiewiderstand zu sockeln ist auch eine Möglichkeit, aber dafür hat der Templer auch ein nettes Stigma (ich würde hierbei entweder stigma oder sockel nehmen, beides ist "overkill" imho).


Fürs PVE ganz klar Blocken und TP.

Das wichtigste am PVP in Aion sind Pots und Scrolls und auch Buffood. Ohne genügend Leben, Mana, Heil, Flugtränke etc. bist ein gefundenes Fressen für jeden der sowas besitzt.


----------



## gerdmobach (21. November 2009)

Ich spiele einen Templer und in gerade ma 12 Tagen auf Stufe 30.
Es würde auch schneller gehn wenn ich nicht so oft mich auf Sammeltour begebe und mehr Grinden würde.

also PVE : Questen Grinden etc. TP und Krit im 50/50 verhältniss
und PvP  : TP - Schaden - Krit im 40/30/30 verhältniss
Tanken   : TP - Block im 70/30 verhältniss

*Templer ist Tank* daher wirst du 2 Rüstungsset brauchen wenn du viel nebenher PvP machen tust kommst du um 3 Sets nicht herum.

Leveln mit Templer ist nicht schwer klar die Mobs brauchen halt bis se umfallen aber sie fallen um ist nur ne frage der Rotation mit unter.

Wichtig : Keine gescheide Rüstung keine Skillung keine Rotation und es wird nix mit dem Templer (finde ich)


----------



## Kalikas (21. November 2009)

vieleicht ne Noobfrage :

Schildabwehr +xy, bedeutet das ich höherer Warscheinlichkeit zum Blocken habe? Oder einfach nur weniger kassiere? 

Es gibt sachen wo z.b. steht +10 zu blocken ja was heisst?Wieviel % z.b.


----------



## Sin (21. November 2009)

Wieviel schaden geblockt wird, hängt von der Qualität des Schildes ab. Glaub das erstreckt sich von 30-45%


----------



## Cerom (21. November 2009)

Schildabwehr erhöht die Chance zu blocken. Ist etwas verwirrend, die Manasteine heißen Schildabwehr, das Attribut das dann angezeigt wird blocken. Die Höhe des geblockten Schadens hängt von der Güte des Schildes ab. Wie Sin schrieb, 30 - 45 %. 

Was aber noch vieleicht noch wichtiger ist als der geblockte Schaden, viele Fähigkeiten des Templer werden erst nach einem erfolgten Bock frei geschaltet. Also blocken verringert sich nicht nur der  eingehende Schaden sondern es erhöht auch den ausgeteilten Schaden.


----------



## OldboyX (21. November 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> ...
> Also blocken verringert sich nicht nur der  eingehende Schaden sondern es erhöht auch den ausgeteilten Schaden.



und damit auch die Aggro ( ein Schild-reaktiver skill produziert auch extra viel aggro).


----------



## Kalikas (21. November 2009)

ah perfekt, das mit den Blocken liegt daran das er mehr dmg macht,weil er Talente hat die nur ausgelöst werden wenn er blockt?


----------



## Kalikas (22. November 2009)

Angriff steine sind dann sinnlos?Und was ist mit parrieren?

Also nur TP und Schildabwehr, fürs Tanken

PvP Tp und crit

und solo PvE Crit,tp,schildabwehr


eine Frage noch, wenn ich den Gegner die Phys. Abwehr reduziere, heisst das mein Grundschaden höher wird? Oder das ich eher critten kann? Wenn der Grundschaden von mir höher ist critte ich ja dann besser in den Fall?

Sry bin noob ich weiss, war Jahre lang nur Caster^^

Achso und Ausweichen ist sinnlos? Nur für Späher Klassen gut oder wie?


----------



## Cerom (23. November 2009)

Richtig, erst nach einem erfolgreichen Block werden entscheidende Fähigkeiten frei geschaltet. Deshalb greift man im PVP möglichst einen Templer nicht an, bzw. zum Schluß. Kommt er zum Blocken ist er eine echte Kampfmaschine, kommt er nicht zum Blocken ist er relativ harmlos.

Angriffsteine kannst du vernachlässigen. Blocken ist das erste was dir, sowohl im PVE wie auch PVP hilft. Allerdings mußt du beachten das es da ein Cap gibt, was man allerdings unter 40, glaube ich, eh nicht erreichen kann. 

Blocken, Trefferwertung, dann erst Kritisch . Gilt für PVE und für PVP. Bei PVE kämme vor Trefferwertung noch Leben.

Eine Ausnahme wäre wenn du mit Zweihandwaffe kämpfst. Dann würde dir Blocken gar nichts bringen.

Wenn du ausweichst kannst du nicht blocken.


----------



## Pente (23. November 2009)

Hab das Thema mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (26. November 2009)

wie auch schon oben erwähnt ist der Templer im PvP erst gefähtlich, wenn er angegriffen wird, da du die meisten Fähigkeiten erst aktivieren kannst, nachdem geblockt wurde.

Ansonsten ist der Templer eigentlich nur lästig.

Down kriegst ihn eh nicht, also lässt man ihn einfach in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Ravenyard (2. Dezember 2009)

Ma so ne Frage als Jungtempler. Kann ich später Stangenwaffen tragen oder ist das dem Gladiator vorbehalten? Wie sieht es mit Beidhändigkeit aus, oder geht beim Templer nur Waffe+Schild?

Und was völlig anderes, will aber nicht in 2 Bereichen posten: Ab wann kann man Berufe lernen und wo?

Thx.

Edit: Da fällt mir noch ne wichtige Frage ein: Sowas wie Aggromanagement hab ich hier noch nicht wahrgenommen, wie wissen die Tanks und DDs, ob der Mob an den Tank gebunden ist oder nicht? Wird in Aion nur nach Gefühl gespielt?


----------



## Arandes (2. Dezember 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Ma so ne Frage als Jungtempler. Kann ich später Stangenwaffen tragen oder ist das dem Gladiator vorbehalten? Wie sieht es mit Beidhändigkeit aus, oder geht beim Templer nur Waffe+Schild?
> 
> Und was völlig anderes, will aber nicht in 2 Bereichen posten: Ab wann kann man Berufe lernen und wo?
> 
> ...




Das mit den Waffen weiss ich grad selber nicht - aber bei den Berufen: Ab Stufe 10 kannst du die in den beiden Hauptstädten im Handwerksbereich lernen.

Zum Management: Na klar wird das nach Gefühl gemacht, nach was sonst? So wie in eigentlich jedem MMO. Spontan fiele mir nur WoW ein, wo man durch eine MOD allerdings erst seine Aggro "zu Gesicht bekam" (traurig ... =(  ) Ich mein, durch Target of Target siehst du ohnehin, wen er grade im besagten Target hat. Hat er dich im Visier und du bist kein Tank dann... tja... Aggro halt ^^ Spotte den Gegner hin und wieder mal, hau ihm Aggroskills rein usw. dann verlierst du die Aggro auch nicht ^-^ Was in Aion auch gross geschrieben wird, ist "Healaggro"... oh ja... pöse Heiler...


----------



## Ravenyard (2. Dezember 2009)

Gut, ich kenn nur WOW, hab mich da 2 Jahre rumgetrieben. Inzwischen ist der Bedrohungsmesser ja auch fest implementiert auch ohne Mod.

Ansich ist es kein Problem nach Gefühl zu tanken, nur bin ich bei sowas immer ganz gern sehr genau. Aber man kommt sicher mit allem klar. Musste grad auf der Buffed/Wow Hauptseite lesen, dass Aion keine echte Alternative für Wow ist.

Zitat: Annette Wieden
"Wenn ich nicht grade im Kolosseum gegen Arthas‘ Gefolgschaft kämpfe oder meine Twinks auf Vordermann bringe, werfe ich gerne mal einen Blick in „Aion“. Das Spiel ist zwar keine echte WoW-Alternative, aber eine nette Abwechslung zwischendurch"

Okayyyy. Genau das hab ich mir von Aion erhofft. Naja egal. Hab im Moment zeitgleich 3 Bezahlaccounts aus 3 verschiedenen Spielen laufen, was solls. Wird halt hier und da mal geguckt ^^ Aion fetzt. Ka wie ich das in nem halben Jahr sehe.

Thx für Antwort.


----------



## Arandes (3. Dezember 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Gut, ich kenn nur WOW, hab mich da 2 Jahre rumgetrieben. Inzwischen ist der Bedrohungsmesser ja auch fest implementiert auch ohne Mod.
> 
> Ansich ist es kein Problem nach Gefühl zu tanken, nur bin ich bei sowas immer ganz gern sehr genau. Aber man kommt sicher mit allem klar. Musste grad auf der Buffed/Wow Hauptseite lesen, dass Aion keine echte Alternative für Wow ist.
> 
> ...




Naja, wenn ich das nurschon lese... "WoW-Alternative"... Ich finde es gut, ist Aion keine solche "Alternative". Ein Spiel bleibt ein Spiel. WoW-Nachfolger usw. wird es nicht geben, da WoW ein eigenes Spiel ist. Einzig "WoW-2" wäre diese "Ablösung".  Aber das ist Sichtweise und somit unterschiedlich.

Generell gilt sowieso: Bild dir deine eigene Meinung. Buffed-Casts z.B. lese ich nie, weil ich überhaupt nicht mit deren Meinung übereinstimme - ich sehe die Spiele einfach anders =) So ists aber mit allen Dingen im Leben. Die eigene Erfahrung macht erst "schlau". Zudem: Aion ist bei _uns_ noch im Anfangsstadium, die Verwestlichung sowie der Inhalt kommen Stück für Stück. Ich mein, in den ersten 3-4 Patches wurden gleich mehrere Dungeons hinzugefügt. War nichtmal bei WoW so ^^. Abwarten und Tee trinken - ich geniess das stressfreie Aion.

Noch zum Tanken bzw. der Bedrohung: Stimmt, gibt ja jetzt ein internes "Tool" - aber das zeigt dir auch nur prozentuale Sachen an (soweit ich weiss). In Aion ist es halt so, dass du immer lieber zuviel machst anstelle zuwenig. Heilig-Aggro ist einfach brutal... einmal umgeschwenkt und naja, der Heiler darf rennen xD


----------



## Ravenyard (3. Dezember 2009)

Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da fällt mir noch was ein. Ich bin jetzt Rüstungsschmied. Kann ich die normalen ERZE auf dem Boden nicht auch irgendwie abbauen? Kumpel meinte bei ihm geht das (was ich bezweifle) aber macht ja auch Sinn. Bis lvl 10 ging es jedenfalls. Muss man dafür ne Quest erledigen oder wie siehts da aus?

Templer macht schon Spaß. Auch wenn ich 30 Sek für nen gleichleveligen brauch und mein Kumpel als Beschwörer 10 Sek. Egal.


----------



## Shinychen (3. Dezember 2009)

Musst mal lesen was da steht wenn du es abbauen willst. Normale Erze sind nix für Deavas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Verteron gibts dann wieder welche ab lvl 10.


----------



## Ravenyard (3. Dezember 2009)

Hm, ich brauch die Erze, egal ob die was für Deavas sind oder nicht. Kann ich die nur noch über den Äther gewinnen?


----------



## Arandes (3. Dezember 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> Hm, ich brauch die Erze, egal ob die was für Deavas sind oder nicht. Kann ich die nur noch über den Äther gewinnen?




Nein, die Erze, die Daevas sammeln können, sind ab Verteron erreichbar. Sprich nach dem Wald findest du bereits wieder welche. Wenn du die Erze nicht abbauen kannst, liegt das vl. daran, dass du in Poeta abbaust - und das geht nicht. Falls es was anderes ist (und deine Skillpunkte ausreichen) dann ists dümmer und wohl ein Bug. Und die Klassenquest bzw. den "Aufstieg" hast du ja gemacht, nehme ich an.


----------



## Ravenyard (3. Dezember 2009)

Okay die Info reicht mir ) Danke dafür.


----------



## Ravenyard (4. Dezember 2009)

Was anderes zum Templer.

1) Macht es Sinn, Manasteine mit Krit zu verwenden oder auf was sollte man zum LVLn gehen? Bin jetzt lvl 13 und hab gestern einige Steine eingesetzt für Krit, bin im Moment bei 75 Krit oder so. Macht Angriff mehr Sinn?

2) Ab wann kann man die ersten Inis besuchen, ab 25?

3) Was ist für die Tankausrüstung zu beachten, was sollte man sockeln? Blocken, Schildabwehr, .... ?

4) Hab gestern beim Craften von ner Rüstung einen Bonus erhalten, das Teil ist jetzt (entgegen Rezept/Vorlage) grün. Sind solche Boni reine Glückssache?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Arandes (4. Dezember 2009)

Ravenyard schrieb:


> 1) Macht es Sinn, Manasteine mit Krit zu verwenden oder auf was sollte man zum LVLn gehen? Bin jetzt lvl 13 und hab gestern einige Steine eingesetzt für Krit, bin im Moment bei 75 Krit oder so. Macht Angriff mehr Sinn?



Macht eigentlich keinen Sinn. Fürs LvLn sowie für das generelle PvE: Schildabwehr (das beeinflusst das Blocken) > TP (du brauchst Leben) > HIT (was man nicht trifft, nimmt keinen Schaden). Crit ist eigentlich sinnfrei - natürlich kannst du mal einen Stein mitnehmen, allerdings solltest du dein Augenmerk wirklich auf massig Blocken legen, weil du erst, wenn du blockst, gefährlich wirst. Und TP ist selbsterklärend ^-^ Für PvP kannst du auch ein wenig anders sockeln. Näheres dazu findest du in den Klassenforen.



> 2) Ab wann kann man die ersten Inis besuchen, ab 25?



Ja, ab 25: Das Nochsana-Trainingsausbildungslager (oder so ^^)



> 3) Was ist für die Tankausrüstung zu beachten, was sollte man sockeln? Blocken, Schildabwehr, .... ?



Siehe unter 1).



> 4) Hab gestern beim Craften von ner Rüstung einen Bonus erhalten, das Teil ist jetzt (entgegen Rezept/Vorlage) grün. Sind solche Boni reine Glückssache?



Näää, nicht entgegengesetzt dem Rezept =P Bevor du es lernst, siehst du daneben den "Kritischen Erfolg" - ja, ist sinnfrei, dass man es nachher nicht mehr sieht -.- Du hast eine geringe Chance, einen Gegenstand kritisch herzustellen - dann gibts halt was ganz nettes ^-^ FALLS der Crit in die Hose geht, keine Bange, den "normalen" Gegenstand bekommst du dann trotzdem.



> Gruß und Danke



Gruss zurück und Bitte


----------



## vanBAT (5. Dezember 2009)

Also als Templer im PvP finde ich es beschissen. Habe meinen jetzt auf lvl32 und bin meist nur Kanonenfutter. Wobei man dabei sagen muß, das die meisten die einen Angreifen eh nur Jäger sind und die halten dich so auf range, das es sinnlos wird. Die einzige Chance die ich da meist habe ist lange durchzuhalten bis jemand sich erbarmt und hilft. 
Aber als PvP-Spieler ist der Templer wohl auch nicht gedacht. Solo-questn ist auch mühselig, aber dafür wird man wie doof in Instanzen gesucht. Das entschädigt schon so einiges. Allerdings muß man dafür bis lvl 25 durchhalten


----------



## Arandes (5. Dezember 2009)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Also als Templer im PvP finde ich es beschissen. Habe meinen jetzt auf lvl32 und bin meist nur Kanonenfutter. Wobei man dabei sagen muß, das die meisten die einen Angreifen eh nur Jäger sind und die halten dich so auf range, das es sinnlos wird. Die einzige Chance die ich da meist habe ist lange durchzuhalten bis jemand sich erbarmt und hilft.
> Aber als PvP-Spieler ist der Templer wohl auch nicht gedacht. Solo-questn ist auch mühselig, aber dafür wird man wie doof in Instanzen gesucht. Das entschädigt schon so einiges. Allerdings muß man dafür bis lvl 25 durchhalten




Naja, wenn du im Abyss angegriffen wirst und blockst, sieht es für deinen Gegner übel aus - auch auf vielen Videos zu sehen, wie der Templer den gegenüber zerfetzt, ohne Witz. Auf 32 kanns ja schon sein, wobei da viele noch Kanonenfutter sind.

Und soloquesten finde ich geht sehr gut =) Ohne Probleme und durchaus zügig. Ich bin alleine so schnell wie n Jäger z.B. Aber Spielweisen unterscheiden sich ja sehr.


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. Dezember 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> words



Naja

Crit macht definitiv Sinn.
Ich dümpel grade zwar erst auf 250 rum, liegt aber daran, dass ich hauptsächlich minderwertige steinchen gesockelt hab.
Ich mach mehr Schaden --> die monster hauen weniger auf mir rum --> brauch weniger TP.
Und zum FT tanken reicht n full crit eq vollkommen.
Blocks kriegste alle 12 sec Durch SWD gratis, also is SA zu sockeln vollkommen sinnlos.
Tp auch, da der Temp eh am meisten hat.

Zum Lvln, solang man es sich leisten kann full crit und wenn du ne Mace ( Kolben ) findest, der dich n paar lvl begleitet ( also Kromedes oder sowas ^^ )
dann isses dir überlassen, ob du crit oder Atk sockelst.

Kolben haben an sich weniger Crit, und einen kleineren Critmultiplikator ( also Schwerter haben z.b. 2  d.h. 100 Schaden Kritisch = 200 Schaden.
Kolben habe nur 1.8 d.h. 100 Schaden Kritisch = 180 Schaden.

Mehr Atk = mehr gleichmäßigen Schaden
Mehr Crit = mehr Schadensspitzen.


----------



## Arandes (6. Dezember 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Naja
> Blocks kriegste alle 12 sec Durch SWD gratis, also is SA zu sockeln vollkommen sinnlos.
> Tp auch, da der Temp eh am meisten hat.




Nur ist der Unterschied da (und JA, der ist sehr wichtig) dass du mit mehr SA ÖFTERS blockst und somit dauerhaft weniger Schaden durchkommt - was im Endeffekt deinen Kritischen Schaden vollkommen übersteigt. So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Jelly (1. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MkoB3ZeA6I 

Mit richtigem Equip später durchaus Spielbar auch als DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (1. Januar 2010)

Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (1. Januar 2010)

Ein Gladiator würde mit derselben Ausrüstung wesentlich
mehr Schaden machen, also lohnt es sich wieder nicht!


----------



## Jelly (2. Januar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Ein Gladiator würde mit derselben Ausrüstung wesentlich
> mehr Schaden machen, also lohnt es sich wieder nicht!



Hat aber nunmal im selben atemzug nicht die selben Defensiv skills  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

